# Sunshine Flyer Train (MCO - WDW)



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 3, 2022)

Not sure if this should be in the non-rail or the alternative rail forum. These would be great for busitutions.  









Sunshine Flyer Train-Themed Airport Shuttle to Disney World


The Sunshine Flyer is a new themed airport shuttle service to Walt Disney World, replacing Magical Express. This covers pricing, transportation info, and everything we know about the bus between Orlando International Airport and resorts,




www.disneytouristblog.com


----------

